# Mower guy



## flbob2002 (Feb 26, 2015)

MY John deer Z225 just quit running in the middle of cutting an acre of lawn, I disengaged the deck and it started back up and went 5 mins and died again. Started engine again then it was fine the rest of the day.
It was kind of scary not knowing what could have caused this. Anyone Know?


----------

